# Visa for visiting vietnam



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I everyone, I am wanting to travel to Vietnam in December. I have a uk passport and need to get the Vietnam visa. I am presuming I can do this by applying and visiting the Vietnamese embassy in Cairo. Does anyone have any experience of this, and can advice ease and timescale.

Thanks in advance


----------

